# Isla Del Sol - Drew Estate Gran Corona Cigar Review - Decent Flavored Cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I only had two of this size in a sampler, so I will split the difference for this cigar. I am not a fan of flavored cigars but these are pretty goo...

Read the full review here: Isla Del Sol - Drew Estate Gran Corona Cigar Review - Decent Flavored Cigar


----------

